# ethernet cable problem



## sujeet2555 (Jan 29, 2011)

hello
i have bsnl broadband and have utstar 300r modem.after using for some hrs on net i am getting this 
*i55.tinypic.com/14vit6t.jpg
*i55.tinypic.com/14vit6t.jpg
does this yellow sign indicates of ethernet cable problem.i can't open the modem page.when i just unplug and plugin the ethernet cable .these errors disappears.
please confirm the cause of problem.


----------



## kundalus (Jan 29, 2011)

download the exact driver from the website and install it. This will solve your issue. It happens coz of win 7 default drivers.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Jan 31, 2011)

kundalus said:


> download the exact driver from the website and install it. This will solve your issue. It happens coz of win 7 default drivers.



but i have installed realtek drivers already. 
here are the details
realtek PCIe GBE family controller
driver realtek
driver date 23-Jun-10
driver version 7.23.623.2010
digital sign microsoft
driver file rt86win7.sys ,rtnicprop32.dll .rtnunint32.dll


----------



## asingh (Jan 31, 2011)

Does this happen frequently, or it just happened now/today.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Feb 3, 2011)

this happens often,just cared to solve this problem permanently now.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Feb 13, 2011)

please reply if i should change the cable.whether it will resolve my problem.


----------



## asingh (Feb 14, 2011)

Try a different RJ45.


----------



## paroh (Feb 14, 2011)

Are u using any firewall if yes then try to disable it.
Also try to set the TCP/IPv4  (IP address, subnet mask and default gateway)

Change TCP/IP settings
IP address 192.168.1.2
Subnet mask 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway 192.168.1.1


----------

